
What's killing the video-game business? - peter123
http://www.slate.com/id/2210732/pagenum/all
======
pmjordan
I'm convinced the budgets aren't necessary. The way major games are developed
at the moment is just appallingly inefficient, and I see little indication
that anyone is trying to do something about it.

~~~
jamii
There are plenty of indy game companies who are producing fun and innovative
games without spending millions. Of the top of my head:

Braid - <http://braid-game.com/>

Toribash - <http://www.toribash.com/>

Everyday shooter - <http://www.everydayshooter.com/>

Cortex command - <http://www.datarealms.com/games.php>

Introversion Games in general - <http://www.introversion.co.uk/>

Velociraptor safari - <http://raptorsafari.com/play.php>

Armadillo run - <http://www.armadillorun.com/>

Love (not released yet but _so_ promising) - <http://www.quelsolaar.com/>

I predict that the combination of poorer customers and more accessible
distribution channels (steam, iphone, kongregate) will result in a string of
successes for such games - maybe enough to change the way the industry works.

